# Living in lower hutt



## villa

Hi 

I am new to this site so hello 

I am looking to find anyone living in Lower Hutt to give me information on the area.My wife has been offered a job there and we are now awaiting visas.

We enjoy the outdoor life which is partly why we are moving to NZ.

I have just read that there is a gang culture there,is this true?

Darren


----------



## Gritty

villa said:


> Hi
> Hi my sister lives in featherston just over the Rimatuka from lower hutt and a friend lives in the hutt with her 5 kids, she moved from featherston as she wanted to be close to a special needs school for her little girl we have visited twice and its really nice. The shops are ok and there are some great outdoor places to walk and cycle, We are due to move to Featherston this Year and can;t wait. We love the laid back lifestyle. We have not encountered any gangs though there are some most problems are between gangs not outsiders, I understand Auckland has the most problems but when we were there we had no problems.


----------



## kelder

Hi Villa,

Lower Hutt has got quite a lot of different areas. On the Western side of the motorway (SH1) it's very hilly (suburbs like Normandale). Lots of these places have really amazing views of the harbour. My advise would be not to go too high up though because it's not called windy wellington for nothing! On the otherside of the motorway you have the main part of Lower Hutt. Here you'll find good supermarkets, mitre10, a big mall and a town centre with other smaller shops. It doesn't have the same restaurant and cafe scene that Wellington city has but it's got a few nice places. It's also home to the Dowse Gallery which has fantastic exhibitions. Golf course in Avalon, walkway along the Hutt river, Rimutaka Forest park over the hill, Petone foreshore....
'The Hutt' (Lower and Upper) gets a bad rap from Wellingtonians. But it's generally tongue and cheek. There is the perception that it's a bit more downmarket, which isn't entirely true because you can find some beautiful houses in very nice streets - especially close to the city centre. Neighbourhoods on the outskirts like Naenae have a lot of council housing so along with that you will probably find the associated problems. Petone has recently undergone somewhat of a gentrification and there are a lot of cafes and restaurants along it's main road. Houses there are often super-cute cottages but are generally on very small sections. 
I personally find Wainuiomata incredibly depressing but you can get very cheap houses there! 
I hope you find this helpful. I'm a born and bred Wellingtonian currently living abroad. My husband and I are looking to move back and houses prices make buying in Wellington really difficult. Prices in the Hutt are lower, and it's only 15mins into wellington on the motorway if you get a clear run.
I worked in Lower Hutt and didn't mind it at all, in fact there are some things I prefer - like the flat (wellington is full of hills and houses that have hundreds of steps up to the front door!). I would definately recommend renting and getting an idea for the different areas before buying.
Good luck!


----------



## villa

kelder said:


> Hi Villa,
> 
> Lower Hutt has got quite a lot of different areas. On the Western side of the motorway (SH1) it's very hilly (suburbs like Normandale). Lots of these places have really amazing views of the harbour. My advise would be not to go too high up though because it's not called windy wellington for nothing! On the otherside of the motorway you have the main part of Lower Hutt. Here you'll find good supermarkets, mitre10, a big mall and a town centre with other smaller shops. It doesn't have the same restaurant and cafe scene that Wellington city has but it's got a few nice places. It's also home to the Dowse Gallery which has fantastic exhibitions. Golf course in Avalon, walkway along the Hutt river, Rimutaka Forest park over the hill, Petone foreshore....
> 'The Hutt' (Lower and Upper) gets a bad rap from Wellingtonians. But it's generally tongue and cheek. There is the perception that it's a bit more downmarket, which isn't entirely true because you can find some beautiful houses in very nice streets - especially close to the city centre. Neighbourhoods on the outskirts like Naenae have a lot of council housing so along with that you will probably find the associated problems. Petone has recently undergone somewhat of a gentrification and there are a lot of cafes and restaurants along it's main road. Houses there are often super-cute cottages but are generally on very small sections.
> I personally find Wainuiomata incredibly depressing but you can get very cheap houses there!
> I hope you find this helpful. I'm a born and bred Wellingtonian currently living abroad. My husband and I are looking to move back and houses prices make buying in Wellington really difficult. Prices in the Hutt are lower, and it's only 15mins into wellington on the motorway if you get a clear run.
> I worked in Lower Hutt and didn't mind it at all, in fact there are some things I prefer - like the flat (wellington is full of hills and houses that have hundreds of steps up to the front door!). I would definately recommend renting and getting an idea for the different areas before buying.
> Good luck!


Hi Kelder


Thanks for that information.

I now have the visas and will be going in 7 weeks and counting.We will be renting for a while and will look around the areas of the Hutt hospital where my wife will be working.We have friends who are from the Eastbourne and Wellington area,who are living in the UK,and have found that Kiwis are so helpfull as they have rallied around there friends in NZ to find us a house,furniture and even a car.

I am also looking forward to the outdoor life and spending quality time with the family,something you dont always get in the UK.

Anyway I hope you get back to Wellington 

Darren


----------



## rossowen

Hi Darren - if its ant help we have a 3 bedroom home in Korokoro fully furnished just 10min from lower hutt and wellington, sea views etc this will be available for short term rental until you find something more permant * everything is there fully furnished, Linen towels etc * the electricity will be on plus phone and wireless internet - just need to bring your suitcase - min term 4 weeks from $750/week NZD * email us for more details


----------



## villa

rossowen said:


> Hi Darren - if its ant help we have a 3 bedroom home in Korokoro fully furnished just 10min from lower hutt and wellington, sea views etc this will be available for short term rental until you find something more permant * everything is there fully furnished, Linen towels etc * the electricity will be on plus phone and wireless internet - just need to bring your suitcase - min term 4 weeks from $750/week NZD * email us for more details


Hi 

Thanks for the offer, but fortunately we found a house 5 minutes from Hutt hospital where my wife works, for a few weeks so we can look around.

If anybody knows of a house that is coming up for rent around the Hutt hospital area please let me know.


----------



## artist

*lower hutt*

hi darren

I moved to lower hutt some years ago to be with my new zealand partner.

we live on the western hills above the town....we dont go to lower hutt in the evenings as there are some gangs and not that pleasant people around.
but during the day its fine......


the best place to live I feel is where we are, which is very close to the city but still really quit and save, its also near a regional park for lovely walks...

anywhere on the western hills is nice, or also on the other side.

we live in normandale which is the closest to lower hutt, my partner even bikes to work, and we also have a nice view on the sea and mountains.

areas that are ok are belmont, tirohanga, harbourview, kelson,maungaraki, korokoro....or on the flat is petone, where lots of shopping and restaurants are, its also very save there.

on the other hills, are point howard, lowry bay, eastbourne etc a bit more expensive but lovely areas, near the ocean............

good luck and dont worry about gangs just go out at night in petone and wellington where its nicer and more save.

if you have any more questions feel free to email me anytime


----------



## villa

Hi There

I recently arrived in NZ and loving the whole life out here.
We are based in the Belmont hills with some great views of the valley. We are heading for Waterloo next week to our rented accommodation which is near to the kids school and my wifes job at Hutt hospital.

We have already been up to Mount Victoria and some of the hills in Belmont park.The kids are loving the outdoor life, and we have found the people very friendly.

I am very much enjoying my running here so far as my runs have been by the Hutt river and a 10k race at Petone last week, and even the kids joined in with a 1k.

I have not ventured to Normandale, but we did consider that area when we were in the UK as it looked great.

We are looking to start cycling, do you know where there are some good bike shops.We are also looking for some furniture if you know of any places.

Please send any relevent information of things we need to see while we are here.

Thanks again

Darren


----------



## garimarga

*what is the price for renting a full furnished, semi furnished or unfurnished house*



rossowen said:


> Hi Darren - if its ant help we have a 3 bedroom home in Korokoro fully furnished just 10min from lower hutt and wellington, sea views etc this will be available for short term rental until you find something more permant * everything is there fully furnished, Linen towels etc * the electricity will be on plus phone and wireless internet - just need to bring your suitcase - min term 4 weeks from $750/week NZD * email us for more details



Hi friend,

me and my wife are willing to move to newzwland. i have an offer from BOT company in lower hutt. So i am wondering if you can help us. Do u know something about this company. also i want to know about houses like fully furnished, semi furnished( washing machine, tc, kitchen stuff, bed and sofa) and unfurnished house rents. can u please give me an idea for lower hutt or in near by area not far and more up. what do u think about monthly expenses for 3. and what is the school fee for kindergarten. is education free there? please help. thanks

Rishi


----------

